
China Creates a World Bank of Its Own, and the U.S. Balks - mark_l_watson
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/05/business/international/china-creates-an-asian-bank-as-the-us-stands-aloof.html?emc=edit_th_20151205&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=59761154&_r=0
======
mark_l_watson
I posted this article. It is rather long but answered questions I had on new
financial partnerships.

